# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Tư vấn du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn mùa lễ 30/4 năm 2012

## Wednesday

Lễ 30/4 năm nay sẽ được 1 kỳ nghỉ 4 ngày liên tục, nên bạn sẽ có nhiều cơ hội để chọn tuyến du lịch xa để nghỉ ngơi và vui chơi cùng gia đình bạn bè. Điểm ưa thích nhất mà bạn cần đến đó là vùng biển, vì mùa lễ 30/4 năm nào vẫn còn nằm trong giới hạn mùa nắng, bạn sẽ được thỏa thích tắm biển mà không sợ sứa (sứa chỉ xuất hiện vào mùa mưa)

Trong đó phải kể đến Nha Trang.

Nằm trong số 29 vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới, Nha Trang hấp dẫn du khách với làn nước trong xanh như ngọc, biển sạch tinh tươm và bờ cát mịn trải dài. Nơi đây có khí hậu ôn hòa, quanh năm ngập tràn ánh nắng. Nha Trang là một quần thể thiên nhiên đặc sắc với núi, sông, biển, đảo mà bất cứ hòn đảo nào cũng mang một vẻ đẹp đặc sắc riêng với những rạn san hô nhiệt đới rực rỡ sắc màu hay những đàn cá sặc sỡ, huyền ảo trong nước cùng nhiều danh thắng nổi tiếng: Hòn Chồng, Bãi Trũ và các đảo Hòn Tre, Bích Đầm, Hòn Mun, Hòn Tằm…

Bạn có thể chọn 1 trong các khách sạn sau khi đến Nha Trang:
** Khách sạn Đông Phương 2: nằm trên trục đường có vị trí đẹp Trần Phú (tiêu chuẩn 2*)*



- Phía trước mặt là biển Nha Trang
- Cách sân bay: 1.0km, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 3.5km
- Cách chợ đêm khoảng 200m, chợ đầm khoảng 3.6km. 
- Trong vòng bán kính 5km là bạn có thể đi đến tất cả các điểm vui chơi của Nha Trang. 
- Nếu muốn đi đảo, thăm vịnh Nha Trang, bạn phải ra bến tàu Nha Trang cách Đông Phương 2: 3.2 km
- Muốn đi chơi Vinpearland cũng rất dễ dàng, từ khách sạn đi thêm 3.3km nữa là tới bến phà Vinpearl, qua cáp treo mua vé khoảng 400.000 vnd là có thể chơi tất cả trò chơi của Vinpearland rồi nhé.
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.150.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách*

** Asia Paradise: khách sạn mới được xây cất với kiến trúc mới và phong cách hiện đại. Tọa lạc trên đường Biệt Thự ( gần đường Trần Phú, tiêu chuẩn 4*)*



- Cách biển Nha Trang: 5 phút đi bộ
- Cách sân bay: 700 m, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 2.7km
- Cách chợ đêm Nha Trang: 1.7km, chợ Đầm: 3.2 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 5.0 km
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.330.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách*


** Happy Light: với khuôn viên rộng 1800m2, tiêu chuẩn 3*, 110 phòng ngủ. Tại đây có vị trí thuận lợi để quan sát tất cả các sự kiện của tp. Nha Trang. Tọa lạc đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (gần Trần Phú)*



- Cách biển Nha Trang: 3 phút đi bộ
- Cách sân bay Cam Ranh: 1.5km, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 2.2km
- Cách chợ đêm: 300m, chợ Đầm: 2.3 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 4.7 km
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.050.000 vnd --> 1.255.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách (hướng thành phố hoặc biển)*


** Yasaka Sài Gòn – Nha Trang: khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 4*, sang trọng và tiện nghi với 201 phòng. Tọa lạc ngay đường Trần Phú*
- Trước mặt là biển Nha Trang
- Cách sân bay: 35km, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 5 phút lái xe
- Cách chợ đêm, chợ Đầm: 1 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 6.0 km
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.537.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách*

** Ban Mê Dakruco Nha Trang: khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*, tọa lạc đường Trần Quang Khải (gần Trần Phú), giá cả tương đối tốt và hợp lý.*
- Cách biển Nha Trang: 600 m
- Cách sân bay: 40 phút lái xe, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 7 phút đi bộ
- Cách chợ đêm, chợ Đầm: 1 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 4.0 km
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.200.000 vnd/ phòng 5 khách; 1.050.000 vnd/ phòng 3 khách*


Nếu không muốn tắm biển, bạn nên đến Đà Lạt để giải tỏa bớt không khí nóng bức của mùa nắng Việt Nam.  Sở hữu phong cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng, hữu tình, Đà Lạt được biết đến là thành phố của mù sương; thành phố của rừng thông, thành phố của những ngọn đồi, dòng suối, hồ và thác nước. Đà Lạt còn được mệnh danh là thiên đường của những giấc mơ, thiên đường của tình yêu, thiên đường của những lễ hội và thiên đường của các loài hoa. 

**Tại đây bạn có thể chọn Hoàng Anh Đất Xanh Resort, với tiêu chuẩn 4*, 250 phòng và 6 biệt thự mang phong cách phương Tây hiện đại. Resort giữa thung lũng này có khu vườn nhỏ trồng đầy hoa tú cầu, lỗi nhỏ riêng dẫn vào phòng như 1 ngôi nhà thực sự.* 



-    Cách hồ Xuân Hương: 1.5km
-    Cách ga Đà Lạt: 1.0 km
-    Cách chợ Đà Lạt, chợ Âm Phủ: 4.0km
-    Vườn hoa Đà Lạt: 1.5km
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.050.000 vnd --> 1.350.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách*


Đối với nhóm không thích đi chơi xa, có thể chọn Vũng Tàu làm điểm đến lý tưởng. Nếu chỉ đi biển thôi thì chưa thấy hết sức hấp dẫn của Vũng Tàu. Vũng Tàu được mệnh danh là Singapore của Việt Nam. Những con đường sạch, vỉa hè lát gạch, dải phân cách trồng cây xanh và cả hoa hồng. Ở Vũng Tàu lúc nào cũng mát hơn thành phố. Một đêm lành lạnh như vậy, đi bộ ở những con đường hẻm gần công viên nước, thấy cái lạnh dịu dàng trên làn da, sự yên tĩnh của phố phường, nghe mùi hoa sữa, hoa giun, hoa hoàng lan thơm ngây ngất…Và nếu phải nghỉ lại 1 đêm, bạn có thể chọn khách sạn trên đường Thùy Vân để ban ngày có thể thuận tiện tắm biển, buổi tối có thể đi khám phá phố đêm.

** Khách sạn Vân Anh Walker: tọa lạc đường Thùy Vân, tiêu chuẩn 3* với 104 phòng nghỉ phong cách hiện đại trong khuôn viên 8000m2*

- Cách sân bay Vũng Tàu     3,3 km
- Cách tàu cánh ngầm khoảng 5-6 km
- Cách biển : chỉ cần đi bộ 300 mét là bạn đã đến ngay bãi cát vàng trên Bãi Sau thơ mộng
- Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố: 1.0 Km
- Khu vực xung quanh khách sạn có rất nhiều điểm tham quan thú vị cũng như tiện lợi cho việc mua sắm ở trung tâm thương mại Vũng Tàu.
*Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.050.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách*





Để chọn được 1 điểm du lịch và 1 khách sạn để nghỉ ngơi thích hợp không phải là 1 chuyện dễ dàng vào mùa lễ, vì vậy bạn có thể sẽ muốn tìm hiểu 1 số tư vấn sau: 
-    Giá phòng ngày Lễ sẽ tăng cao hơn ngày thường từ 20-40%
-    Ngày Lễ 30/4 năm nay do được nghỉ 4 ngày nên có thể giá phòng sẽ áp dụng tăng từ : 28/4 đến hết 1/5
-    Nên đặt phòng sớm ngay từ bây giờ để có thời gian lựa chọn khách sạn, nhất là loại phòng giá tốt và điều kiện hủy dễ hơn. Hơn nữa sẽ được hưởng các chính sách khuyến mãi cho đặt phòng sớm
*-    Chương trình giảm ngay 50.000 vnd/ mỗi đêm phòng cho khách đặt phòng khách sạn lễ 30/4 sẽ được áp dụng từ nay đến hết 31/3 trên web Khach san, khách sạn, dat phong khach san, đặt phòng khách sạn, mua sam, mua sắm, du lich, du lịch, khu du lich, tour du lich.  và đảm bảo còn phòng trống cho mùa Lễ này (số lượng có hạn)*

D.M Tổng Hợp
Nguồn: Dulichmuasa
m

----------


## asia_nt01

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG: TOUR NHA TRANG - MŨI NÉ - ĐÀ LẠT

Mã Tour: NTMNDL
Số ngày: 6
Giá tour :Big Grin: u lịch Nha Trang: Tour Nha Trang - Mũi Né - Đà Lạt 6 ngày 5 đêm

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ(ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: xe và HDV Asiatourist đón quý khách tại ga Nha Trang, xe đưa quý khách ăn sáng, nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi. 
Trưa: Sau khi dùng cơm trưa, xe đưa quý khách đến: Trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà - phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.
Tối: Sau khi dùng cơm tối quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - VINPEARL LAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn
14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí vinpearland. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam. 
18h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - MŨI NÉ - TÀ CÚ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
7h00: sau làm thủ tục trả phòng và dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Mũi Né Quý khách sẽ có mặt tại Mũi Né khoảng 12h30 trưa. Sau khi làm thủ tục nhận phòng tại khách sạn, quý khách sẽ nghỉ ngơi và dùng bữa trưa tại đây.
14h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi tham quan Khu Du Lịch Tà Cú, quý khách có thể đi cáp treo lên đỉnh núi Viếng tượng Phật Thích Ca Nhập Niết Bàn dài 49m cao 11m. Chiều tối về tới khách sạn, ăn tối tại khách sạn.
Tối: Quý khách tự do dạo biển, nghỉ đêm tại Mũi Né.

Ngày 04:MŨI NÉ - ĐỒI CÁT VÀNG- ĐÀ LẠT (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
7h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách sẽ bắt đầu đi tham quan tại đồi cát vàng. Tại đây, quý khách có thể ngắm ánh mặt trời chiều rọi xuống bãi cát tạo nên một bức tranh màu vàng thật ấn tượng. Bên cạnh đó, quý khách còn có dịp chiêm ngưỡng Bàu Sen - Suối Hồng -Đồi Hồng . ngắm biển đồi Dương và tắm biển Mũi Né. Kết thúc tour ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, xe đưa quý khách trở về khách sạn trả phòng.
12h30: xe đón quý khách đi Đà Lạt.
18h30: Quý khách về đến Đà Lạt, dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt 

Ngày 05:ĐÀ LẠT - PHỐ NÚI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm, Khởi hành vào Xã Lát ,buôn của người dân tộc Lạt dưới chân núi Langbiang, quý khách leo núi qua đồi Mimosa, thung lũng Trăm Năm để chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố hoa thơ mộng trong sương. Tham quan Thung Lũng Vàng, Hồ Dankia, Suồi Vàng. Ăn trưa. Nghỉ ngơi. 
Chiều: Tham quan biệt điện Bảo Đại, nhà thờ Đomain, Đồi Mộng Mơ (có Vạn Lý Trường Thành thu nhỏ và hầm rượu Mộng Mơ), Ghé lò Mứt trái cây Đà Lạt, thưởng thức mứt trái cây miễn phí. Ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua đặc sản. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt. 

Ngày 06:ĐÀ LẠT - NHA TRANG (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: ăn sáng, quý khách tự do dạo chợ Đà Lạt mua đặc sản
Trưa: Quý khách trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách rời cao nguyên Đà Lạt trở về Phố biển Nha Trang. Trên đường ghé thăm tháp Pongour,Về Nha Trang. ăn tối. 
Tối: Xe đưa Quý khách ra ga Nha Trang. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình. 

 Ghi chú :
+ Giá tour áp dụng cho 02 người lớn/01 phòng đôi. Trẻ em và trẻ nhỏ ngủ cùng giường với bố mẹ. Nếu Quý khách có nhu cầu bố trí cho trẻ em ngủ giường riêng hoặc yêu cầu sử dụng phòng đơn, vui lòng thông báo khi đăng ký tour và thanh toán phần chi phí phụ thu tại thời điểm đăng ký. 
+ Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm: 

+ Vận chuyển:Xe đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình tại Nha trang, Mũi Né, Đà Lạt).
+ Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn phòng: (2 người/1 phòng); Phòng khép kín có tivi, điều hòa, điện thoại, tắm nóng lạnh.
+ Vé thăm quan: Bao gồm tất cả vé thăm quan tại các điểm trong chương trình.
+ Các bữa ăn chính và phụ theo chương trình được đặt tại nhà hàng khách sạn. 
+ Hướng dẫn viên đưa đón thuyết minh giới thiệu tại Nha Trang, Mũi Né, Đà Lạt.
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh, nước suối (1 ngày/ 1chai). 

 Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí khác.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.



CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn - www.dulichnhatrang.com.vn

----------


## asia_nt01

Du lich Nha Trang
du lich nha trang là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đối với nhiều du khách. Đến đây du khách không chỉ được ghé thăm những cảnh đẹp nổi tiếng, hòa mình trong những cơn sóng biển... mà còn có dịp thưởng thức những đặc sản của "xứ trầm hương”.
Đi và về

Từ Hà Nội, nếu đến Nha Trang bằng đường hàng không bạn phải bay đến sân bay Cam Ranh (cách Nha Trang khoảng 30km) do sân bay Nha Trang hiện không còn được sử dụng cho mục đích dân sự. Từ sân bay Cam Ranh để vào Nha Trang, bạn có thể đi bằng taxi (200.000-250.000 đồng/chuyến) hoặc liên hệ xe đưa đón của khách sạn nơi bạn lưu trú.

Đi lại và tham quan tại Nha Trang

City tour Nha Trang 1 ngày

Với các điểm tham quan nổi tiếng như tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng, nhà thờ Đá (nhà thờ Chánh Tòa), chùa Long Sơn, Viện Hải dương học… bạn có thể thuê xe gắn máy để đi lại. Giá thuê 200.000-250.000 đồng/ngày.

Lời khuyên: Bạn nên kết hợp sử dụng bản đồ Nha Trang để vạch ra lịch trình đi phù hợp, tiện lợi.

Một số điểm tham quan khác (ngoài trung tâm Nha Trang): thác Yang Bay (Khánh Vĩnh), Diamond Bay, Dốc Lết (Ninh Hòa)…

Tham quan vịnh 1 ngày

Hiện các tour tham quan vịnh Nha Trang tương đối đa dạng về số lượng và thời gian: tour lặn biển, tour tham quan các đảo, tour tham quan vịnh nửa ngày, tour tham quan vịnh 1 ngày… Trong số đó, tour tham quan bốn đảo (hòn Mun, hòn Một, hòn Tằm, hòn Miễu - hồ cá Trí Nguyên) trong một ngày thường được nhiều du khách lựa chọn.

Tham gia tour, bạn sẽ có dịp lặn ngắm san hô, thưởng thức “tiệc nổi” (bar trên biển), tham gia sinh hoạt văn nghệ, tham quan khu du lịch Hòn Tằm, hồ cá Trí Nguyên… Giá tour: 120.000-200.000 đồng/khách (không bao gồm giá vé các điểm tham quan).

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: asiatourist@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------


## asia_nt01

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG: TOUR WHITE SAND RESORT - VỊNH VÂN PHONG

Mã Tour: DLVP3D-291010
Tuyến: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang
Số ngày: 3
Điểm khởi hành: Hồ Chí Minh
Phương tiện: VN336
Giá (VND): 2,600,000

Ngày 01:TP. HCM - NHA TRANG - WHITE SAND (Ăn trưa, chiều)
Xe đón du khách tại điểm hẹn và đưa ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi Nha Trang. Xe đón du khách tại sân bay và đưa du khách về Nha Trang. Chiều xe đưa du khách ra khu du lịch White Sand. Nghỉ đêm tại khu du lịch White Sand.

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - VỊNH VÂN PHONG (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Xe đón đoàn khởi hành sớm đi Đầm Môn, tham quan các đụn cát trắng mênh mông đẹp tuyệt vời dẫn vào Đầm Môn. Sau đó, du khách lên tàu ra tham quan phong cảnh vịnh Vân Phong, tàu chạy vòng tham quan hòn Ông, tắm ở bãi biển Xuân Đừng và khám phá sự kỳ lạ của thiên nhiên - chỉ cần đào một gang tay bạn có thể tìm thấy nước ngọt ngay cạnh bờ biển. Tàu đưa du khách trở về, nghỉ đêm tại khu du lịch White Sand.

Ngày 03:KDL WHITE SAND - NHA TRANG - TP. HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Du khách trả phòng, trở vế Nha Trang tham quan tháp Bà Ponagar, hòn Chồng, viện Hải Dương Học. Xe tiễn du khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh bay về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan.

Giá tour bao gồm:
• Chi phí xe máy lạnh phục vụ theo chương trình.
• Chi phí 2 đêm nghỉ tại Khu du lịch 4 sao WHITE SAND (2 khách/phòng).
• Chi phí ăn - uống theo chương trình. 
• Chi phí tham quan và tàu thuyền. 
• Chi phí Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến.
• Đặc biệt, du khách được bảo hiểm trong suốt chuyến du lịch theo tiêu chuẩn khách Việt Nam. 

 Giá tour không bao gồm:
• Giá vé Máy bay, ăn uống ngoài chương trình, giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí cá nhân khác. 

 Ghi chú:
Vé trẻ em:
• Vé tour: Trẻ em từ 6 tuổi đến 11 tuổi mua một nửa giá vé người lớn, trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua vé như người lớn. 
• Đối với trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi, gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan (Nếu có). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên, mỗi em cần mua một nửa vé người lớn. Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình. 
• Nếu đi tour bằng Máy bay (Theo quy định của hãng Hàng không), trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 10% vé Máy bay người lớn, trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi mua 75% vé Máy bay người lớn.

Hành lý và giấy tờ tùy thân:
• Du khách mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (Bản chính),nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn.
• Du khách có mặt tại sân bay ít nhất một tiếng so với giờ khởi hành. 

Trẻ em mang theo giấy khai sinh để làm thủ tục Hàng không.

Trường hợp hủy và đổi vé Máy bay: 
• Vé Máy bay được xuất ngay sau khi du khách đóng tiền. Trường hợp hủy hoặc đổi vé Máy, quý khách vui lòng chịu phí theo quy định của hãng Hàng không. 
• Chú ý: Khi đăng ký vé Máy bay, tên đăng ký của du khách phải đúng từng ký tự với tên ghi trong Hộ chiếu hoặc CMND. Du khách báo sai tên vui lòng chịu phí đổi vé theo quy định của hãng Hàng không.

Trường hợp hủy vé tour, du khách vui lòng thanh toán các khoản sau: 
• Nếu hủy vé tour, du khách chịu phí 10% tiền tour. 
• Nếu hủy trong vòng 14 tiếng trước giờ khởi hành hoặc không báo trước, du khách chịu phí 20% tiền tour. 
• Trường hợp du khách chuyển ngày khởi hành tour, nếu báo trước 2 ngày, du khách không phải chịu bất kỳ chi phí nào (Ngoại trừ ngày Lễ, Tết). Du khách chỉ được chuyển ngày khởi hành tour 1 lần.
• Sau khi hủy tour, du khách vui lòng đến nhận tiền trong vòng 1 tháng kể từ ngày đăng ký tour. Chúng tôi chỉ thanh toán trong thời gian 30 ngày nói trên.
• Riêng trong dịp Lễ, Tết, du khách hủy tour trong vòng 5 ngày hoặc không báo trước sẽ chịu phí 40% tiền tour.

----------

